# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  mib coveri-veličina

## Brunda

Koja veličina mib covera mi treba za novorođenče ako koristim fitted one size pelene?
Da li mi se isplati uzimati 0 ili je bolje 1?
U svakom slučaju želim da  veličina odgovara novorođenčetu, ali ne znam da li će 0 biti premala s obzirom na one size pelene  :/

----------


## Nice

0 će ti biti super i dugo će ti trajati.
Nikako nemoj uzeti odmah 1
Ivo je bucko i do prije ljeta je stao u 0, a sada smo u 1 (ima 10200gr  :Grin:  )... baš čekamo da nam dođe 2  :Smile:  
I ja ti preporučujem da uzmeš onaj naj običniji bijeli cover (ne one šarene) jer je taj nama naj naj  - cover nad coverima (čak mi je bolji od ME i ImseVimse)

----------


## blis

MIB 0 smo koristili od rođenja do njenog 4. mjeseca i 6500 g. Na početku sa svim pelenama, a zadnji mjesec samo s tetrama ili nekom malom tankom pelenicom.

----------


## Dia

mene zanima dal bi mi netko mogao izmjeriti velicinu br. 1
naime imam dva komada, a razlicite su velicine  :? 
e sad ja bi kupila ovaj kakav imam veci

----------


## Nice

Dakle ja sam GLUPAČA  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ovako mi smo koristili 0 jako dugo i kada smo odlučili uzeti 1 nije je bilo pa smo prešli na 2 a ja sam to zaboravila i mislila da koristimo 1
Sada kada mi je došla vel. 2 sam skužila  :Mad:   :Embarassed:  
Jako mi je žao ako sam nekoga zeznula sa tim veličinama
Dakle veličina 2 je pp meni najbolja i najduže traje jer nam je od još uvijek dobra a sada ima preko 10 kg

----------

